
Show HN: FI Calc – an early retirement calculator for engineers - jamesplease
https://ficalc.app
======
greatNespresso
Nice design and great idea but I got lost and did not succeed to build up a
successful strategy

~~~
jamesplease
Bummer! There are two main levers: increasing your portfolio value or
decreasing your spending. If you do one of those two things I'm sure you'll be
able to create something that feels successful.

------
aphit
Why are you specifically advertising this as "for engineers"?

~~~
jamesplease
Two reasons:

1\. engineers are disproportionately represented in the early retirement
community, so in a way any FIRE resource could be considered "for engineers".
...maybe? Do you buy that? No? Yeah I get it.

2\. a couple of weeks back, an early retirement blog that had nothing to do
with engineering landed on the front page having also advertised itself as
"for engineers." It seemed like an ingenious marketing strategy so I decided
to try it out. It didn't work out so well for this app, though. So it goes.

